# $74.95 Piece of crap



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, that looks an AWFUL lot like the blind dovetail jig from Harbor Freight…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

We've all heard the expression, "You get what you pay for." In my opinion, the gold standard for dovetail jigs in Leigh and their 12" Super Jig is a little over $200. Other high quality 12" jigs cost around $200.

You bought a jig that costs $74.95 and you got what you paid for. Now you will probably spend around $200 for a good jig. That is why I often say, "Cheap tools are expensive".

FYI - I am a fan of Grizzly's big, stationary tools but I am not a fan of the smaller tools they market.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I think this jig is made by on manufacturer and a lot of people are rebranding it.

I bought the same one from overstock.com about a year ago and the know snaped on first use.

I totaly agree with your conclusion: it's a piece of…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like grizzly equipment but some of there low end stuff is not far off HF quality


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks identical to the HF jig (I'm embarassed to say I have one). I think they are more like $40 from HF. If you aren't trying to do anything fancy, you can't beat Porter Cable's basic jig (the 4210). It's easy to set up and get repeatable cuts. $109 at Lowes.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Sawblade1, that looks just like the fixture I bought from Harbor Freight. Exactly the same color. I would have expeced better from Grizzley and I would expect it to be Green!! I must say I had to rework a lot of stuff on mine. 
First, I mounted it on a block of maple that I can easily camp to my bench. Then I replaced all the knobs with socket head cap screws ( except the 4 on the cam lock bars) and have a big T- handle allen wrench to crank down on them. I have not see any bend in my template, but I did find that when I clamped down on the top piece, it would not come down tight in the front on the vertical piece( that might indicate it is not flatt!!!). So, I added an 1/32 shim to the back edge of the top surface and it tips the board tight to the vertical piece. I also made a 1/2" off set gage to set the offset for the horizontal edge to vertical edge. That saves a lot of time with that fixture. You'll find that they do not line up straight just using the slotted gage arms so you need a straight edge that you can set them to.

It was cheap so I did not have high expectations but with a little TLC in the right spot, it cuts some pretty consistant dovetails now. If I had to make a lot of dovetails, I would have bought a better fixture, but I make them less than once a year.

Chuck those cheapo knobs and get some socket head cap screws and an allen wrench. See if you can fix the bent template and try 'er again.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

Life is to short stick it in the trash cut your loss and buy a good quality template.

I have been burned to many times in the past now if it ain't quality I don't buy it.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i have one branded with the name "rand" on it. it's identical to this one, even the same color paint. i've cut some ok dovetails on it. i think it was more luck than anything, your review is right, it's a real POS.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks the same as the one I got from Rockler, needed one quick, works ok but I think it takes to much time to set-up.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

You get what ya pay for.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review. It will keep others from trying to cheap out on this jig. Some times you can cheap out on stuff. Instead of being scolded for trying to save bucks on something you might not use much you should be thanked for saving some of us the hassle.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey man…..... don't say you hate to post a bad review on a tool. WE NEED more bad reviews. I've noticed that most LJs do post reviews about new equipment and everything is a four or five star review. That's great, but we need to know more about the bad stuff out there (like bent said…. POS). Thanks for posting!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review, no matter how bad. We all need to know what is good and what to avoid. Same goes with customer service- who does a good job and who doesn't. This is sort of our own "Comsumer Report."


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought the HF jig about two years ago and after two hours of playing with it I heard the garbage truck approaching my house so I pitched it before he came. Waited two months and bought the Leigh. Never regreted the purchase, It will last my lifetime.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I finally got tired of fiddling around with DT jigs and bought an Incra Positioner. Problem solved. I have bought several items (including a G555X bandsaw ) from Grizzley and have no complaints. Did you give them a chance to reconcile the issue?


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Grizzly- Middle road equipment and better is awesome, along with top notch customer service. I have found in woodworking cheap is cheap.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I paid $119 for Rockler's dovetail jig when they were on sale. It is easy to set up and cuts accurate thru and 1/2 blind dovetails. Their optional dust collector accessory also works very well.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I feel lucky, then. I bought the HF one and have used it 3 times with much success. Nothing has broken and nothing is bent. 
Granted, i would like to get a much better one in the future, but the HF one seems to work just fine for right now.


----------



## Dtharp (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the honest review. I agree 100% with juniorjock, the "bad" (negative) reviews are more important than the positive ones in my opinion. I'm sure many lumberjocks have at least considered cheaper tools and it is very valuable advice to know which are worth the investment and which ones are not.

I am with the majority of folks on Grizzly, I feel like my table saw and planer are were great values and am very pleased with the quality, my tabletop 6" planer on the other hand is an instance where I regret "going cheap" as many would say.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

"I bought the cheeeeepest _(insert tool name here) that I could find, and I'm not happy with it….."


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

helpful comment…thanks


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

JasonWagner: As long as people have to be reminded to stay away from the obvious bad choices, my comment IS quite helpful!
When the expensive stuff breaks, that's when a review is helpful. When a cheepo tool breaks, who really wants to hear about it?


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Only one word to say LEIGH.


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

i have an akeda dovetail jig and i am very happy with it, very easy to use


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought the MLCS dovetail jigs. I got two for the price of one so paid under a hundred for two different sized of dovetails jigs. It was a pivotal moment in my woodworking. I was setting them up, following MLCS's procedure and I must admit the joints fit together perfect. The downside was that I was covered from head to toe with sawdust. I could adapt the jig to run off my router table that vacuums the dust but put them on the shelf and decided to start doing my joinery by hand.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

He did a review on a tool he bought…I for one appreciate a refreshing, honest opinion of a tool. Even in an inexpensive tool a person should expect the pieces to be flat straight and functional. Thanks poopie for deciding whose opinion is valuable and whose isn't..we really need that around here..
Thanks for the review Sawblade…


----------



## jjempson (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for the review…we all need to be aware of the good,bad and the ugly. i dont own a dovetail jig due to not enough work load to warrent one…i love the old school way…. by hand .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Kool, Brad! Odd how you complain that I appear to be deciding whose opinion is valuable… as you trash mine for being, well,...not valuable. Anyone who needs a review of a tool built to questionable standards or otherwise indeterminate quality by corporate reputation really needs some guidance. Enough people posted here about their favorite jigs, reliable, well-designed, and a long-term good investment for their craft. It's a different way of saying the same thing I said.
Avoid this cheap stuff. And, yeah, that message bears repeating over and over….
Remember all the people who bought Yugos, and started complaining about them right away? The Daiwoo? The Daihatsu? They all got scrawed for their cheepest list-price whatevers. I honestly hate to see it happen…..but it will never end….


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review sawblade1, it IS helpfull.

I agree with Brad, Jason and a number of others . I want to "hear about it" and read about ALL types of tools in a Review. If it's a "cheapo" OR an expensive one "I" along with others above. "really want to hear about it" and I DON'T need to be "reminded to stay away from the OBVIOUS bad choices" or "guidance" based on ANYONE elses Mind Fix that ALL Cheap Tools are not worth buying. That "Bucket" just doesn't hold ANY water.

As mentioned above "Another 4 or 5 Star Review" on a well known, good piece of equipment seems to be the norm in there. NO! I'm NOT critisizing that. I'm shopping for 2 pieces of equipment right now and one of them has been discussed at length a 10" Sliding, Compound, Mitre Saw. That Review HELPED me make my decision. I'm going with the Makita Model LS1016L at $600.00 Dollars in Canada.

Sorry Folks but I don't totally agree with "You get what you pay for" "avoid the cheap stuff" i.e. the most expensive saw etc, is the ONLY way to go. I have a number of tools that were NOT the most expensive and I'm quite happy with their performance.

There is also another school of thought i.e. Getting Suckered into buying an OVERPRICED piece of equipment just because it's the HIGHEST price and has a "Top Corproate Name" attached to it. That certainly isn't limited to Woodworking Tools. There are more than enough www Sites out there that do reviews on pretty well every type of tool you could imagine. Allow me to add this so "Someone" else doesn't Jump on it …BUT! Even then, you have to be sure that the "Review Site" is reputable AND their Reviews are up to date.

On this SPECIC TOPIC. I agree that a number of other choices would have been better. Leigh is the way "I" would go, AFTER "I" did all "MY" Homework.

Then there is the question of "Disposable Dollars". YES! I agree if you KNOW which is the best one, for YOU, hang on until you can afford it.

There is also the question of "USE". Are you a Professional Cabinet Maker or Woodworker? I'm a Weekend Hobby Type Woodworker and a Retired General Contractor. MY USE and NEEDS are obviously different. I don't need a "Saw Stop" or Steel City" Table saw and the Money is of NO concern TO ME. I like to build a lot of Different Types of Items for Personal Use or Gifts.

I have a small shop and that's the way I want to keep it. A month ago I bought a RIDGID 10", Portable, Contractors, Table Saw Model R4516, for $350.00 Dollars. It is Permanately attached to a base. The more I use it, the more I like it and the more I'm using it for. I looked at the Small Dewalt, NOT my Cup Of Tea. Neither is there NEW 10" Slider Mitre Saw. That IS based on Reviews (not here) and going to see them ALL.

A $150.00 Dollar "King Canada" Bench Top, Drill Press. Love it! It's pictured in my Post on a "Band Saw Table +++." .... A SKILL Plunge & Fixed Base Router, Case & Attachments, $150.00 Dollars. GOOD for what "I" use it for. But it is now Permanately attached to a Router Table since I bought a …. BOSCH, Colt, Palm Router PR20EVS, for $169.00 Dollars. ZOOM!!! Love that one also!

On the other hand I also bought a RYOBI 9" ,Band Saw, Model BS902. $150.00. THE PITS!! and YES I did everything possibble to make it "BETTER". The Main Problem is the Lower Blade Guides are a full 2.5" below the Underside of the Table. THAT was an Uneducated Purchase! It's going to the Sally Ann, should I decide to replace it. THERE is an example of a Tool I quite Possibbly should have done a REVIEW on!!

Okay! I had a couple more but I guess I'm off Topic with most of this "Endless Chatter" ...LOL…

TO ALL: PLEASE DO Post them ALL! Good & BAD! That ends up being to ALL of our Benefit. ... Well ..nearly all.

Thanks for Posting this sawblade1 …. if you do it again …LOL…POST IT!!

Rick


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, Rick, why aren't you buying the Harbor Freight 10" sliding compound saw? Are you afraid it will break? Just wondering…..


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks sawblade1, I appreciate the post. poopiekat I also agree with you that buying low quality cheap products doesn't make since either. My friend couldn't beleive that I paid $200.00 for a weed eater last month, but he has four $79.00 weedeaters he's bought over the last five years in his garage and none of them work. With that said cheap doesn't always mean low quality. I bought a Hitachi M12v2 3 1/4 HP plunge router two years ago for $169.00 (currently $189.95 w/ free shipping at Amazon) and I love it. Or like Rick said you can go with the "BIG NAME" and buy the porter cable 7538 for $343.98. I don't know about everyone else, but $154.00 dollars will go along ways toward something else where I live. That's not to say the porter cable might not offer something better for the money, but everyone has to judge that trade-off for themselves. Thanks again sawblade1


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey, Rick, why aren't you buying the Harbor Freight 10" sliding compound saw? Are you afraid it will break? Just wondering…..*

I have no idea what harbor freight saws are, look like or cost. They don't sell in CANADA

BUT! Assuming you've read my post above, I'm SURE that it's a *CHEAPIE! RIGHT??? *What $150 Bucks? $200 Bucks? Based on a price like that, I wouldn't even bother looking at it!!

Did I say* anywhere *in my Post about *ONLY* buying *CHEAP STUFF *or *ONLY* buying *EXPENSIVE STUFF?* *NO? *As I DID say …That's YOURS and Other's Theory. Not MINE!

The Makita I mentioned above at $600 Bucks, Let me repeat that just for you $600 Bucks. IS one of the BEST on the Market!

I have NO idea what your Question is suppose to mean or what you're trying to get at that has ANYTHING to do with I said in MY Post. Why don't you TRY clarifiying it.

*DAWG: *I might be missreading your Comment, but I don't believe I said anything about going with the "BIG NAME". Please correct me if I'm wrong. * HANG ON DAWG *....I just read it again. I THINK what you're saying/said is …You can put out the BIG BUCKS if you want, but a lower priced "whatever" will do the job just as well, as per your Router purchase. *YEP!* That's what you said. Forget what I just typed …LOL….

*NICE BULL DOG* Looks like something Winston Churchill might have owned i.e. The *REAL* Thing!!

*Rick*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*poopie:*

Okay. Just to satisfy myself I went and had a look at Harbor Freight Mitre Saws. (LINK Below)

*YOU MUST BE KIDDING!!* $99.00 Bucks!! GEEZ and I thought I was LOW at $150.00 to $200.00

So! To answer a part of your question …. I'm NOT as STUPID as YOU seem to think I am. Of course that's not the *REAL REASON* you asked the Question in the first place. Is it.

*BUT!* They sell them and for some people it might be *all they need*, which gets us back to my *Original Post*.

http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/miter-saws/10-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw-98199.html

*Rick*


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've purchased a couple items with the Shop Fox name and they were both low quality. Will never buy Shop Fox again. YMMV


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey John Gray could you share what the items were.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, this is heating up! I have a Grizzly table saw with a Shop Fox fence (Beismeyer knock-off) that I think works great. Now, it's not a cheap fence in the first place, but cheaper than Beismeyer. I have a Shop Fox rolling stand for the table saw and it was not strong enough for the cabinet saw in my opinion. Yeah it worked, but it wasn't made great. Does well on my drill press now.

I got a cheap B&D Firestorm hammer drill that I would be embarrassed to show anyone, but for $60 it has done everything I could ask (1/2" holes in 10" thick reinforced concrete). It's no Hilti…but it has cut it.

I don't know many floor standing drill presses for under $300 and my Ridgid is just fine for me. I almost convinced myself I needed the Steel City but now have no regrets.

Sure I buy expensive things that are the top of their category, but only when it is totally justified for my uses, keeps its value, and/or very important.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rick sez: BUT! Assuming you've read my post above, I'm SURE that it's a CHEAPIE! RIGHT??? What $150 Bucks? $200 Bucks? Based on a price like that, I wouldn't even bother looking at it!! . Rick, You've just reinforced the logic of my posts on this thread. You proved my point most eloquently. Now that you've toured the HF website….you'll understand the general distaste for how bad some tools can be. I'm sure somebody can part with an old Leigh jig for $74.95 if that is all sawblade1 can afford to pay. And not get hosed for his good judgement!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Jason did your tablesaw come with the shop fox? I know the new ones do, because I've been looking at them. I've also thought abought buying one for my saw I have now. Thanks for sharing glad to know your pleased with it.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Dawg-
Yeah, the saw came with the Shop Fox classic. Don't know how it could be much better unless they used magnetic levitation so there was no friction when you slide it! There's no fine adjustment so it's bump and run…but not sure many other fences have that. I never took a dial indicator to it like some others would so if I were you I'd read up on some reviews to combine with my experience.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help Jason. I will probably end up buying the grizzly when I purchase just wanted an opinion from someone who has one. Thanks again.


----------



## Briggsy (May 2, 2010)

I have a dovetail jig very simiiar to this one (a Porter*cable). It only does a half blind dovetail but it is every bit as good as my set up every single time! I have a leigh but I do mainly drawers and frankly it is to complicated.


----------

